#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Phase Separator Sizing Program

## jprocess

Dear All,



I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*

Good Luck,
MojtabaSee More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## bowosumarwo

please share it with us by providing download link.....

thanks

----------


## lucksravi

Pls send it to lucksravi@rediffmail.com or lucksravi@gmail.com. Preferably you can upload such a way that everybody will get benefit

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Please provide the link here, it will be more appreciated if you do it. Thanx.

----------


## walead

Dear Mojtaba
please send me a copy on ( walead_w@yahoo.co.uk ) thanks lot

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share with all of us here.

----------


## nkr3114568

please send me a copy on ( nkr3114568@gmail.com ) thanks lot

----------


## chirinoslaa

please send me a copy (chirinoslaa@yahoo.com)

----------


## abc123

AOA WRWB
kindly send me a copy  at fbnaqshbandi@gmail.com
JAZAKALLAH KHAIR




> Dear All,
> 
> I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Good Luck,
> Mojtaba

----------


## romandav

Dear jprocessman
Please sent it to romandav@gmail.com
Thank you
best regards
romandav

----------


## ravisasi

Please send it to 
ravisasi156@gmail.com

----------


## joreli

> Dear All,
> 
> I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Good Luck,
> Mojtaba



Please send me a copy (jorelipet@gmail.com)
Tank you

----------


## ravisasi

please either you post it or send by mail

See More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## romandav

please send me it 
please
best regards
romandav

----------


## forum_sooji

pl send it my mail is soochil1972@yahoo.com

----------


## ANT74

Could you also please send to pipeliner1974@gmail.com
Regards

----------


## 1967sharma

Please send me on 1967sharma@gmail.com

----------


## mhuelva

> Dear All,
> 
> I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Good Luck,
> Mojtaba



share free 

you are a liar

----------


## Yengineer

> Dear All,
> 
> I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Good Luck,
> Mojtaba



Hi Admin, can you please kick out the forum this motherfucker and delete all this threads? This is the third similar thread/spam that this motherfucker has open.

----------


## boris

I very appreciate if you do not mind sending the spreadsheet to my email address dungtrinhsg@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## mhuelva

> I very appreciate if you do not mind sending the spreadsheet to my email address dungtrinhsg@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks



you don't read anything.

This mojtaba is a fake

----------


## volante

be careful, never post your mail in a open accesible site in internet, you'll start to receive spam

----------


## Gabonabo

dear jprocessman

pleas, if you are so kind to send me a copy of this software, I really would appreciate(gabopech@yahoo.com)

thank you

----------


## maciso1965

Please provide the link here, it will be more appreciated if you do it. Thank you

----------


## ruamo

> Dear All,
> 
> I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> 
> Mojtaba



Please send me a copy : thaithitbam@yahoo.com
ThanksSee More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## sunooiwyg7

Can you please mail me the spreadsheet?

Thanks & Regards
sunooi@hotmail.com

----------


## kumarlntv

could u send it to nk_siva18@sify.com

thank u

----------


## nhussain

Please send it to: nhussain5@yahoo.com

----------


## FEG

Hi,
Please send me a copy (fegomez01@yahoo.com.mx)
Thanks!

----------


## miguel_lennon

I very appreciate if you do not mind sending the spreadsheet to my email address 

miguel_lennon@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## JANAKI

Dear , Send me a copy Please .

Thank you

----------


## Kissade

Please send a copy to kissade@gmail.com
thank you in advance!

----------


## tigormaruli

pls send me a copy

tigormaruli@gmail.com

----------


## Gabonabo

if you are so kind please send me to gabopech@yahoo.com

----------


## haih5

> Dear All,
> 
> I have a VB based sizing program for different phase separators. Anyone who is interested of having it can contact me through *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Good Luck,
> Mojtaba



Me too, please sent to plustwoh5@gmail.com
You're  :Big Grin: a generous man.

----------


## johnexxon

please provide me also
john_exxon@yahoo.com

----------


## mimiz2006

lease send me a copy on ( ABDELILLAH00@YAHOO.FR ) thanks lot

See More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## mimiz2006

lease send me a copy on (ABDELILLAH00@YAHOO.FR ) thanks lot

----------


## ECH1

Please send a copy to e27081962@yahoo.com.ar
Thks.

----------


## NESTIN

Please send it to 
nestor.amachuy@yahoo.com

----------


## rosd

ease send me a copy on (rosd_brm@hotmail.com ) thanks lot

----------


## maxky

please send maxky_narak@yahoo.com

----------


## proceso1965

por favor enviame copia a: vmgb1965@gmail.com

gracias brother!!!

----------


## harshad

Dear jprocessman
Please sent it to harshad_27@yahoo.co.in
Thank you
best regards
Harshad

----------


## hugobarroso

please, could you send me a copy to hugobarrosoc@yahoo.es

Sorry,  but I haven't received the email. Could you try to send it again. I wonder if by mistake I deleted it.

Regards,

----------


## vikaschaurasia

send me copy vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Joao da Silva

Could you send a copy to 
j_da_silva_br@yahoo.com.br
Thanks.

----------


## nsgs

plz upload

----------


## abulafiab

has anyone received a copy? or is just spam?

See More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## rosd

at least I did until now nothing

----------


## harshad

Hi..! Dear,

Please send me on harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Harshad

----------


## proceso1965

Dear Mojtaba

Please send me a copy to vmgb1965@gmail.com

Thank you very much brother !!!

Best Regards from Mexico city!!!

----------


## sheejafmk

please send me a copy sheejafmk@yahoo.com
 thank you

----------


## ait

Please send me a copy (ait.khelifa@gmail.com)
Thank you

----------


## sravankumarsuggu

please send to my mail: sravansehwag@gmail.com

----------


## ugbo64

Hello jprocess,

Could you please send me your VB based sizing program for different phase separators?
Thank you very much in advance

----------


## pots22

i want this sizing program , can you please share it At shivangjraval@yahoo.com thanks Mojtaba.

----------


## superandy

Attache the file from Junior Processman.

Regards
Superandy

----------


## pots22

Thanks Superandy,

which file to execute as i am unable to open any .exe files, dont know whats wrong? can you please guide me. Thanks.

pots22

----------


## JANAKI

I also need it .Pl send to ravisankar1957@hotmail.com

----------


## superandy

Dear pots22,

when you run the exe fiile, if you see a window reporting a dll error, push the button ignore.

All the files run correctly.



ByeSee More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## ait

Bonjour  tous

copier les fichiers sous le rpertoire C:\Program(VB)

----------


## fadiragb

fadiragb@gmail.com

----------


## zainnofear

Hello
Can you pls share it with me (zainnofear1987@yahoo.com)

thanx

----------


## walid lamiri

Dear jprocessman
Please sent it to walid_lamiri9@yahoo.fr
Thank you
best regards

----------


## vps_56

Please send it to  vps_56@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Jr.

Could send it to danangadiwibowo@yahoo.com

----------


## kcgupta

please send to me at kcgupta101@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## shirin

Dear jprocessman,
Please sent the excel programs to liyang_wang@sina.com
Thank you very much !
best regards

----------


## zaimaiman

Dear jprocessman
kindly please share with me through zaimaiman@gmail.com
thank you for sharing
best regard

----------


## ariek

please send me to irwantari_kumoro@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## dhirendra

Please send it to 
ds_chem@yahoo.com

----------


## Condep

Can you please sent to condepin@yahoo.com?


ThanksSee More: Phase Separator Sizing Program

----------


## Condep

Can you please sent to condepin@yahoo.com?
Thanks

----------


## proceso1965

Can you please sent to vmgb1965@gmail.com?
Thanks Sir

----------


## proceso1965

Can you please sent to vmgb1965@gmail.com?
Thanks Sir

----------

